#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Sub 15 D  DB Technologies Review

## Copains Deluxe

Haai iedereen, 
Sinds kort heb ik een tweede sub 15 D bijgehaald en ik ben er eigenlijk super tevreden over :Cool: 

Daarom heb ik ook een nederlandstalige review over gemaakt.
Het kan zijn dat ik wel nog wat foutjes zeg, maar voor de rest is het wel geslaagd :Big Grin: .

De link:

is tijdelijk offline , binnen een uurtje weer de nieuwe link !

Commentaar is altijd welkom ! ^^

----------


## mhsounds

Handvaten link en rechts...

Ik heb hem ingesteld op 90 Hz dan krijg je een zwaardere bas  :Confused: 

Als hij mono is hoor je ook een zwaardere bas.

komt je stroomkabel van zo'n snoer met gloeilampen?

Dus maar 2 kabels, altijd een perfect geluid...

En het laag komt ook geweldig door via je camera en de dikke compressie van youtube...

Ben niet echt kapot van dit filmpje, je moet nog even aan je skills werken als het om presenteren gaat en noem wat specs ofzo.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Leuk filmpje om te zien.
Zou inderdaad nog behoorlijk wat oefenen. En het is inderdaad jammer van de kwaliteit. Ben momenteel sterk aan het twijfelen om een SUB 18D aan te schaffen als vervanging van mijn sub 05's..

Gebruik maar direct dit topic even. 
Is het in jullie ogen verstandig om mijn sub 05's weg te doen, over te stappen naar een sub 18D voor onder mijn flexsys F12 topjes en wanneer nodig nog een 2e sub erbij te huren? Het rendement van mijn sub 05's is namelijk niet toereikend voor mijn topjes op feestjes met jonger volk.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Leuk filmpje om te zien.
> Zou inderdaad nog behoorlijk wat oefenen. En het is inderdaad jammer van de kwaliteit. Ben momenteel sterk aan het twijfelen om een SUB 18D aan te schaffen als vervanging van mijn sub 05's..
> 
> Gebruik maar direct dit topic even. 
> Is het in jullie ogen verstandig om mijn sub 05's weg te doen, over te stappen naar een sub 18D voor onder mijn flexsys F12 topjes en wanneer nodig nog een 2e sub erbij te huren? Het rendement van mijn sub 05's is namelijk niet toereikend voor mijn topjes op feestjes met jonger volk.



Je geeft zelf eigenlijk het antwoord al, een nog betere oplossing kan zijn om er  nog twee subs bij te kopen die je al hebt.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Nog 2 subs erbij is in mijn ogen geen optie. Dan verlies ik de compactheid van mijn set, die ik persoonlijk belangrijk vind.
Heb afgelopen oudejaarsavond op 2 van deze basjes gedraaid icm 2 dvx DM15 toppen. Die combinatie was ik erg over te spreken, maar voldoet zo'n SUB 18D basje ook om in combinatie met 2 topjes 150 man te bespelen op een normaal niveau. (bruiloft, verjaardag, enz..)

----------


## laserguy

Qua presentatietechniek is dit zelfs nog onder de huidige buitentemperatuur en sommige stukken tekst zijn echt wel "meer gelul uit de ruimte" om het met een of andere imitator van Chriet Titulaer te zeggen (wees gerust: is van voor je tijd).
Als je vooraf had voorbereid wat je ging tonen en ging zeggen dan duurde dit filmpje maar een derde zolang en was het misschien boeiend geweest.

@Beckers: een DVX gaat loeihard, dat zul je met 1 sub per kast niet bijhouden. Als je alles in balans wilt hebben mét volle power dan zul je je compactheid moeten opgeven.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Heb geen DVX toppen (helaas)
Heb F12 toppen uit de flexsys reeks.
Ik vind het op een feest met 150 personen ook geen probleem om de toppen iets terug te moeten draaien, maar ik vind het jammer dat ik een groter feest niet aan kan nemen zonder 2 andere subs te moeten huren.

----------


## laserguy

Als ik mij niet vergis zijn de FL12's qua max. SPL kleiner dan de DVX15's. Dus bij de FL12's moeten de SUB18D's dan beter voldoen.

----------


## 4AC

> Qua presentatietechniek is dit zelfs nog onder de huidige buitentemperatuur en sommige stukken tekst zijn echt wel "meer gelul uit de ruimte" om het met een of andere imitator van Chriet Titulaer te zeggen (wees gerust: is van voor je tijd).
> Als je vooraf had voorbereid wat je ging tonen en ging zeggen dan duurde dit filmpje maar een derde zolang en was het misschien boeiend geweest.
> 
> @Beckers: een DVX gaat loeihard, dat zul je met 1 sub per kast niet bijhouden. Als je alles in balans wilt hebben mét volle power dan zul je je compactheid moeten opgeven.



Ben het volledig eens met je oordeel.

Het is minstens zo slecht als alle andere YouTube filmpjes van dit kaliber... (en nee dit ga ik niet beargumenteren, voorlopig heb ik betere tijdsbesteding)

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Handvaten link en rechts...
> 
> Ik heb hem ingesteld op 90 Hz dan krijg je een zwaardere bas 
> 
> Als hij mono is hoor je ook een zwaardere bas.
> 
> komt je stroomkabel van zo'n snoer met gloeilampen?
> 
> Dus maar 2 kabels, altijd een perfect geluid...
> ...



 
Wat ik bedoel hij gaat nu van 40 Hz tot 90 Hz , en daar bedoel ik dan mee dat hij maar enkel tonen gaat weergeven tussen die Hz... 

En de stroomkabel... Dat gaat gewoon naar een schuko Plug.

Voor de compressie van youtube kan ik helaas niet zoveel aan doen ik doe mijn best al om het zo goed mogelijk weer te geven.

En voor iedereen jullie moeten weten dat dit mijn eerste review is ?  :Confused: 
Ik denk dat jullie er zelf niet zo veel (meer) van bakken als mij voor een eerste review hoor.

Verder nog commentaar? Wat ik moet verbeteren ofzo? , dan zal ik het filmpje is opnieuw opnemen en dan zullen we nog is zien... :Wink:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Ben het volledig eens met je oordeel.
> 
> Het is minstens zo slecht als alle andere YouTube filmpjes van dit kaliber... (en nee dit ga ik niet beargumenteren, voorlopig heb ik betere tijdsbesteding)
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Ik vraag net aan je om te beargumenteren, dan kan een mens ook leren uit zijn fouten?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Voor de rest zou ik niet weten hoe je alles moet uitleggen in een paar minuten hoor... Dan rammel je het ook maar af he  :Wink:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Is het een review? Of sluikreclame voor Koppijn Deluxe?
Want na 30 seconden (jouw voorstelrondje) haak ik toch echt wel af hoor...

Rob.


P.S. de één noemt het loze ruimte voor de equalizers en processors, de ander noemt het gewoon een koellichaam.
P.P.S. Zijn het nu in- of uitgangen?
P.P.P.S. Een fasedraaiknopje om het signaal terug te sturen? Voor als je versterker niet klopt? De versterker waar je je powered sub op aansluit???

Ik hou maar op...

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Is het een review? Of sluikreclame voor Koppijn Deluxe?
> Want na 30 seconden (jouw voorstelrondje) haak ik toch echt wel af hoor...
> 
> Rob.
> 
> 
> P.S. de één noemt het loze ruimte voor de equalizers en processors, de ander noemt het gewoon een koellichaam.
> P.P.S. Zijn het nu in- of uitgangen?
> P.P.P.S. Een fasedraaiknopje om het signaal terug te sturen? Voor als je versterker niet klopt? De versterker waar je je powered sub op aansluit???
> ...



Ach je moet iemand zen naam  niet staan afkraken hoor, ik ga ook een nieuwe filmpje maken dus dan zal het zeker beter zijn  :Wink: .
Er staan op de achterkant in en uitgangen... Een waar het signaal binnekomt en de ander om het door te linken naar je tops...
Ik corrigeer mezelf daarna ook nog ik weet dat ik het eerst fout zei maar daarna had ik het over de mixer...

Ik zal het oude filmpje offline halen en dan zullen we het nieuwe online gooien! :Smile: 

EN...jou naam is niet beter hoor  :Wink: 
Liever ONTOPIC  in plaats van te zeveren over die namen...

----------


## mhsounds

> Wat ik bedoel hij gaat nu van 40 Hz tot 90 Hz , en daar bedoel ik dan mee dat hij maar enkel tonen gaat weergeven tussen die Hz... 
> Maar waarom je dan zegt dat hij harder gaat
> 
> En de stroomkabel... Dat gaat gewoon naar een schuko Plug.
> Ja die kan ik herkennen ik heb er al een aantal in elkaar geschroefd...
> Wat ik bedoelde, op de video lijkt je kabel vierkant, net zoals zo'n partysnoer met gloeilampjes eraan...
> 
> Voor de compressie van youtube kan ik helaas niet zoveel aan doen ik doe mijn best al om het zo goed mogelijk weer te geven.
> De sub laten horen heeft geen enkele nut, er zitten te veel factoren in de stroom die het geluid verneuken.
> ...



Ja zoals ik al eerder zei, noem de specs en wat de voor en nadelen aan deze sub zijn.
Wat je me hebt verteld hebt in het filmpje had ik ook kunnen opmaken door naar afbeeldingen te kijken.
En ja de specs zijn op te zoeken maar horen er naar mijn idee wel bij.
+ punt je liet zien dat je de gaten boven op de sub om te stacken een pluspunt vond.

En ik zou hier geen mensen aan gaan vallen...
je moet misschien nog wel eens met ze werken  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Ja zoals ik al eerder zei, noem de specs en wat de voor en nadelen aan deze sub zijn.
> Wat je me hebt verteld hebt in het filmpje had ik ook kunnen opmaken door naar afbeeldingen te kijken.
> En ja de specs zijn op te zoeken maar horen er naar mijn idee wel bij.
> + punt je liet zien dat je de gaten boven op de sub om te stacken een pluspunt vond.
> 
> En ik zou hier geen mensen aan gaan vallen...
> je moet misschien nog wel eens met ze werken



Ja ik weet dat ik wel wat fouten zei bij het eerste filmpje maar zodadelijk is er de update van , veel korter geen demo meer,...

Hier is de link van het nieuwe filmpje

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b75CBPECDk

 En ook sorry van mijn kant... het was ook niet aanvallend bedoeld maar Koppijn Deluxe moeten ze mij ook maar niet noemen hé :')
Ik ben speciaal bij het forum gekomen om gezellig te kletsen en mekaar vanalles te leren over licht & geluid,... ^^ 


Alvast super bedankt voor alle commentaar^^

----------


## mhsounds

> En ook sorry van mijn kant... het was ook niet aanvallend bedoeld maar Koppijn Deluxe moeten ze mij ook maar niet noemen hé :')
> Als je niet tegen bijnamen kan wens ik je veel succes in deze wereld 
> 
> Ik ben speciaal bij het forum gekomen om gezellig te kletsen en mekaar vanalles te leren over licht & geluid,... ^^ 
> 
> Ik ook, maar daarbij zul je ook wel eens op je plaats worden gezet door mensen met vele malen meer ervaring 
> 
> 
> Alvast super bedankt voor alle commentaar^^



Als je niet tegen het bijnaampje koppijn Deluxe kan zou ik niet verder gaan in het vak  :Wink:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

12"? Geloof dat hij 15" is...

Verder meen ik dat de Fase niets met je mengpaneel te maken heeft maar meer met de ruimte waarin hij geplaatst word? Of ben ik verkeerd geinformeerd?

----------


## mhsounds

Bij 2 mics die "uit" fase staan is de afstand tot dezelfde geluidsbron ongelijk wat zorgt voor een kleine delay.
Dit is op te lossen door zo'n switch te gebruiken, makkelijker is een draaiknop waar je zelf het aantal graden kan bepalen.

Staan de subs om 1 of andere onlogische reden net uit fase, subs kunnen bijv. niet op gelijke afstand van elkaar geplaatsd worden en dat kun je horen in de zaal.
Daarvoor is zo'n switch, bij professionele producties gebruiken wij hiervoor een delay (signaal aantal sec. vertragen zodat het later weer verder gaat)
Zo kan het geluid overal tegelijk aankomen.

Aanvullingen/verbeteringen hierop mogen altijd  :Wink: 
Ik ben momenteel zelf bezig met deze materie.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Bij 2 mics die "uit" fase staan is de afstand tot dezelfde geluidsbron ongelijk wat zorgt voor een kleine delay.
> Dit is op te lossen door zo'n switch te gebruiken, makkelijker is een draaiknop waar je zelf het aantal graden kan bepalen.
> 
> Staan de subs om 1 of andere onlogische reden net uit fase, subs kunnen bijv. niet op gelijke afstand van elkaar geplaatsd worden en dat kun je horen in de zaal.
> Daarvoor is zo'n switch, bij professionele producties gebruiken wij hiervoor een delay (signaal aantal sec. vertragen zodat het later weer verder gaat)
> Zo kan het geluid overal tegelijk aankomen.
> 
> Aanvullingen/verbeteringen hierop mogen altijd 
> Ik ben momenteel zelf bezig met deze materie.



Delay functie gebruik je ook om mid en hoog ten opzichte van elkaar en van de subs 'virtueel' uit te lijnen. Jij hebt het over een aantal seconden, maak daar maar milliseconden van. :Wink:  Seconden is pas sprake van bij gebruik van een delay stack op meer dan 340 meter afstand. :EEK!:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Als je niet tegen het bijnaampje koppijn Deluxe kan zou ik niet verder gaan in het vak



Eum waarom zou ik dan niet moeten verdergaan in dit vak?  :Smile:  
Volgens mij heeft dat redelijk weinig te maken ermee hoor maarja maakt niet uit.

@Beckers Entertainment , jaa ik dacht er ook net aan toen hij online stond. Verdorie toch  :Mad: . Achja , ik schrijf het erbij bij youtube, ik heb me helaas versproken.

@Van Die fase enzo weet ik eigenlijk nog niet zoveel af, maarja dat meende ik mij te herrineren wat ze in de winkel zeiden, alvast bedankt voor julie correcties,...

En ik begrijp heus wel dat iedereen wel is op zijn plaats word gezet  :Big Grin:

----------


## mhsounds

> Eum waarom zou ik dan niet moeten verdergaan in dit vak?  
> Volgens mij heeft dat redelijk weinig te maken ermee hoor maarja maakt niet uit.



Omdat je nog veel opmerkingen gaat krijgen  :Big Grin: 

Als je al zo op een bijnaampje reageert  :Wink:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Ach ik zal het dan gewoon laten dan?  :Big Grin:  , het is gewoon niet leuk he dat weet jij zelf ook  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mhsounds

Nou ik heb wel wat bijnamengehad maar me er nooit wat van aangetrokken.
Welke ooit als scheldbijnaam begon gebruik ik nu zelf, HEICK!

Verder,
Pluimvee
Schaap
Teringjong
Teringemo
Mr. Getmycoffee...

En nog wel een paar...

Boeie gebruik ze juist in mijn voordeel op klus weten ze snel hoe ze je moeten noemen, en bijv. Heick reageer ik altijd op.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Haha ok dan  :Stick Out Tongue:  dan is het ok  :Wink:   , neen het zou gewoon niet leuk zijn als iemand die nieuw is direct zo wat gekleineert word he  :Big Grin:  
Achja , bijnamen kunnen inderdaad wel eens leuk zijn ! ^^

----------


## @ndrew

Is dit een sollicitatie film aan dbtechnologies ofzo :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Is dit een sollicitatie film aan dbtechnologies ofzo



 Het is een review, gewoon wat info over de speaker, zodat mensen die geintereseerd zijn om ze misschien te kopen in een winkel een beter beeld te geven. En een solicitatie gesprek is eum ja heel wat anders dan een review  :Big Grin:

----------

